# Looking For Table Rock, Sc Info



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

We're planning a week at Table Rock for Thanksgiving this year.

My parents have a 34' Motorhome and I have a 21RS.

Does anyone have their notes about the sites or pictures of the sites in this campground?

The descriptions say the sites are steep or small? So I'm looking for some help deciding where to place us.

Thanks
Ryan
2007 21RS
2008 Suburban
Jacksonville, FL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ryan Ellis









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Hopefully you'll get some first hand reviews from our members








Whenever I'm looking for info on a campground, I do an online search for reviews and then use Google Earth 
to get an idea of what the place looks like.

Happy Camping,


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We stayed at this park several years ago so I'll try my best to help but keep that in mind. The park/area is very pretty and well worth the trip. I'd love to go back someday.

But I do remember that there was a problem with small and, even more so, steep sites. I don't think we would've easily gotten in the site I made our reservation for but, luckily for us, the campground was empty and we were able to move to another site. I dug out the park info I had from the trip (I keep it just for situations like this) and I marked that #13 was a good site so that must be where we ended up. I remember our site but don't have any good pictures to share. It was a back-in site that was fairly level and there was a large area to spread out in behind the camper. There was also a path behind it going down to a creek that my kids had a lot of fun exploring. If we went back, I'd pick the same site. I'm not sure about finding 2 places together though. For some reason, I'm thinking #16 would be a better adjoining choice than 12 but, frankly, I don't remember the neighboring sites that well.

I do remember that if you look at the campground map-- somewhere around site #23 there is an incline that goes to the upper loop and comes back down around site # 51 or 53. It made me nervous but I get nervous about towing very easily (thank goodness my husband does the driving) and there were probably big campers on that upper loop so maybe it's just me. On the bright side, the hills made for some fun biking.

Having said all that... remember that is just my opinion/memory from being there a couple of days 4-5 years ago. Maybe you could call the park and ask for help also.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jjdmel said:


> Maybe you could call the park and ask for help also.


That's another really good thing to try


----------



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, google doesn't have but 3 pictures, and Satellite pictures didn't show much but trees.

I appreciate your help. The park ranger doesn't say more than how long the sites are.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I grew up in Pickens, SC. I spent many many days and nights in Table Rock Park. After getting married and now rving I have found my way back many times and will stay there when we go home for holidays. I may have the Sydney parked there for Thanksgiving as well. Not gonna horn in, but if so I may stop by and say a quick hello. 
In my opinion the best sites for your parents are the sites nearest the entrance to the camping area (4,5,6). Not these sites a huge, but they will accomodate a larger rv. The road throught the cg is right narrow esspecially between the two loops. There is a sharp turn and steep grade between them. I will echo that 12 or 13 would be good sites for you. When we had the hybrid we usually stayed on site 38,33,31,25. Our Shamrock was 20 feet pulling and 28 feet when the queens were out on the ends. We enjoyed 33 the last time we were there. I'm pretty sure it would accomodate you well. You are next to the bath house but kinda up the hill. My wife said that she feels pretty good about 38 for you as well.
We like the upper loop best but will probably not be able to stay there as our Sydney is a strong 34 feet. It being 8 ft wide won't help either. 
Hope this helps.
Blessings


----------



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you ever stayed in the White Oak campground on the other side of the park?

These details are very helpful.

Thanks
Ryan Ellis


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

We camp there often. I use sites 2, 3, 4, 6, 10. 13, 16 and 62. I can get the 31rqs in these pretty well. The others I would avoid. Stay away from the white oaks sites with a larger camper. Very steep/tight.
And for most sites bring plenty of levelling blocks. few of the sites are level.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

X2 on the White Oak. How do you do with the 31 between the loops Doc? It must be pretty tight huh? Hey you if you came up at Thanksgiving we could almost have an informal rally!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

It does get tight at the corner around sites 21/22. Have to bo slow. But with the hensley on, the trailer tracks a little more with the truck and doesn't cut inside as much as without. Not sure if I could make it without the hensley.
Not sure about what the plan is for thanksgiving, but I know I will be at Table Rock in about 26 hours. Looks like perfect weather, and the leaves have started changing a bit. Can't wait.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

campdoc said:


> It does get tight at the corner around sites 21/22. Have to bo slow. But with the hensley on, the trailer tracks a little more with the truck and doesn't cut inside as much as without. Not sure if I could make it without the hensley.
> Not sure about what the plan is for thanksgiving, but I know I will be at Table Rock in about 26 hours. Looks like perfect weather, and the leaves have started changing a bit. Can't wait.


I will be at a wedding in Pickens this weekend. If I could 've gotten out of church on Sunday we were gonna stay up but.......... The kids r wanting to come up on Sat. anyway just to hang out on the trails. If we do, I'll drop by and introduce myself. And yep!!! I think it will be beautiful to camp this weekend.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry I missed you when you stopped by. We hiked with the kids up to the top of table rock. Beautiful view. It will probably be even better in a couple weeks. Still, the weather was perfect.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Figured you guys were out in the beauty. What was the deal around the corner.? Looked like a mini camping convention. 
Hey, whas that site okay? We will have to use the bottom sites now that we have 35 feet.
Blessings


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I actually really like that site (#3). It is the easiest in the park to get in and out of, and there is a nice tree in front that affords some screening from the road. The creek is right behind, so the younger boys had a blast. 13 and 10 were my favorite, but this is my new favorite site there.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder if 72 would be a good one. I thought the trees would be a good shade. I will probably try that one sometime during the holidays.


----------

